# French or Central European "Bonny Sweet Robin"



## architecture (Dec 30, 2017)

The main motif used in the Codex Caioni passacaglia in the first link (a "Bon iour de almor") seems very similar to the theme of the English song "My Robin is to the Greenwood Gone" from about a century earlier. Anyone knows what their relation is, if any?


----------

